# Pumpkinrot's latest scarecrow



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I know there are a lot of Pumpkinrot fans here so I wanted to let everyone know that he's updated his website to include his latest scarecrow, ROOTS. I'm totally blown away with this one (I think it's his best yet). I was lucky enough to watch the progress on this prop from it's beginning. John's a talented guy and super nice...I hope you enjoy ROOTS as much as I have. Check it out here: http://pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page17.htm


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That guy just oozes with talent. I've emailed back and forth with John a few times. He's a very nice guy and makes some really awesome and unique scarecrows. I envy his display, for sure.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Man I want one of those. I might just have to give it a shot. The 2004 scarcrow is my favorite, If I could make one that turned out half as creepy as his I would be happy. WOW that is talented!!


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

John's work is indeed amazing...I am given a scare grow a go this year...hope it come out even a tenth as good and I'll be happy...hope to get picks this year...time is ticking away... :jol:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I got to tell you I'm even more impressed after taking a second look at John's new prop. "Roots" is really a fantastic creation. It's so organic. So primeval. He has made a creature you might imagine living in some deep dark forest.

But I love the fact that he took the "scarecrow" and photographed it on in a open field. It make it more creepy since it seems somehow out of place. Like it has wandered into the open or simply rose out of the ground. Brilliant.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, I talk to John about his Roots prop tonight. I told him that if we put Roots in a soup and sent him to China, we could feed about 60 people with that thing.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

man, that looks great!


----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

A couple of thoughts on Pumpkinrot's work:

1. It's so good, and has so much emotion and power, that it goes waayyyy beyond just Halloween props and easily lands in the realm of true art.

2. His photography is art in and of itself. Take a look at these two shots:

http://pumpkinrot.com/images/scarecrow2004a.jpg

http://pumpkinrot.com/images/Witch16a.jpg

Amazing stuff. I don't know what John does for a living, but if it isn't art he's in the wrong field!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

landrvr1 said:


> A couple of thoughts on Pumpkinrot's work:
> 
> 1. It's so good, and has so much emotion and power, that it goes waayyyy beyond just Halloween props and easily lands in the realm of true art.
> 
> ...


Those are two of my favorite photos on his site. Truly is art.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 18, 2005)

Besutifull, it IS art.


----------

